# Sticky  LINKS FOR INFO on OHSS/HCG Levels/Embryos



## LizzyB

Links for information on OHSS​http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54639.0.html
http://www.rcog.org.uk/womens-health/clinical-guidance/ovarian-hyperstimulation-syndrome-what-you-need-know
Links for information on Hcg Levels​ http://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html
http://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html
http://babymed.com/faq/content.aspx?288
http://boards.babyzone.com/typical-hcg-levels-in-pregnancy-t10565891.html

In addition, other sites

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

Links for information on Embryos​http://www.visembryo.com/
http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm
http://www.paternityangel.com/Preg_info_zone/WeekByWeek/Weekly01.htm
http://www.w-cpc.org/fetal1.html
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/miracle/program.html#
http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/wwwhuman/Stages/CStages.htm

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Sharry

What Happens After an Embryo Transfer?
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt).

3-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development
One	The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two	The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six	Implantation continues
Seven	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eleven	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

5-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT)	Embryo Development
One	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four	Implantation continues
Five	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------

